# Best time to spay?



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

This is an ongoing debate on here - sure you will find many threads on the subject if you use the search thingy.

For what it is worth, I am a firm believer in waiting at least until they've had their first season - and with a toy that is much easier to manage than one of the bigger dogs. They're not fully developed until after then. Pippin didn't have her first season until age 14 months (unless we'd missed one, but I don't think so lol) so wasn't spayed until 16 months. She is however a good sized toy, about 10lb. 

We debated whether to have her done or not, but our personal decision was to have her spayed, but I would not have contemplated having her done before her first season.

With yours being so little, I would definitely wait until she has reached her full growth and development.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There is a good summary of the research into spaying and neutering here: Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs

The key points on spaying a female are:
- There is some research evidence that spaying before the first/second season, or before the age of 2.5, reduces the lifetime risk of mammary tumours, although this research is now considered less authoritative than it was in the past
- Spaying greatly reduces the incidence of pyometra, a serious infection of the uterus (it should remove the risk altogether, but there is condition called stump pyometra which can occur in the tissues left behind after spaying)
- Spaying removes the risk of unwanted puppies
- Spaying is major surgery, and carries quite a high risk of peri-operative and post-operative complications
- Dogs spayed before full maturity are likely to continue to grow for longer than entire animals, and may be at higher risk of joint injuries
- Spayed bitches are at risk of developing urinary incontinence, either immediately after the op or at some point later
- There is some evidence that spayed bitches have a higher risk of developing various forms of cancer other than mammary tumours, and of several other disorders

As you can see, it is a matter of judgement and balancing one risk against another... 

In the UK the standard advice has been to spay mid way between the first and second heat.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank-you so much Manxcat and fjm for your helpful information! Also thank-you for the link fjm!


----------

